# classic rail terminal / union station - pleasew post



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

i plan on making one of the major centerpieces of my indoor layout a classic American stub end grand terminal with 4 tracks. this will be second level building with the tracks and platforms partially below with stairs leading to the platforms. I would love to see anybody's pics of such a structure. I will make it as large as possible, but the building will have to be open to artistic interpretation as well.


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I have numerous photos and artist's renderings of Buffalo (NYC) Central Terminal. It's a huge building that has fallen into disrepair since it closed decades ago. I'm sure you can Google it and get lots of images of it especially now, in its sad state of neglect.

The Lakeshore Limited runs thru its yard every day, as do many freights. Us Buffaloons shed tears when we think of it, but NY Central bet all the money that they could shift the city's center from the lakeside downtown to this magnificent terminal on the eastside of the city. Big mistake. (Bflo was about #7 city in the US at the turn of the last century.)

Lots of ideas that could be scaled down, I would think.

JackM

(You can take the boy out of Buffalo, but you can't take Buffalo out of the boy.)


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

both North Station and South Station in Boston would be possible inspirations.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

thanks. would love to see somebody's actual rendition... im looking at 4" wide platforms... does that sound about right?


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd think your platforms are probably too narrow. Passenger platforms appear to usually be at least double the width of a train, and something closer to nine inches seems more reasonable.

Of course, available space and ability to reach and access your railway need to be considered.

This sounds like a neat project.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

I think I will have to buy some figures and see what "feels right". I think if I go 9" wide, I would have to sacrifice a track. I will play around with it. and yes , I have been suffering from "trainsomnia" over design elements of this terminal!


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Los Angeles Union Station is a stub, as is San Diego and San Francisco's 4th and Townsend station. LA and SF are very large stations, SD not so much. The building sits inland from the tracks, and you walk out of the building to tracks at the same level.


----------

